# Truck dies...



## blade111 (Jan 31, 2005)

Just had a snow event here where I plowed for about 12 hours with my truck. On the last lot that I was plowing, my truck began acting funny. When I would angle or raise/lower the plow (Meyer E60), the radio would turn off and sometimes the truck would eventually totally die. It would then start back up and this would happen again every so often (randomly). Since it was random, I thought it might be a loose connection somewhere but I think all of my connections are good. I had both of my batteries checked out & both are fine, even handling a load. Any thoughts as to what might be the cause of this? It doesn't happen every time I move the blade, but it seemed to be getting a little worse as I finished that last lot. Don't want something to go wrong for the next time it snows if it could have been prevented, if you know what I mean. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Check your charging system your vehicle need 9.8 volts to opperate you could be going below that voltage thus causing the truck to quit.


----------



## Jderr (Jan 11, 2007)

what kind of truck and year .


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

DJ Contracting;357550 said:


> Check your charging system your vehicle need 9.8 volts to opperate you could be going below that voltage thus causing the truck to quit.


Agreed. Check out your alt and make sure its putting out what its supposed to.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

blade111;357547 said:


> Just had a snow event here where I plowed for about 12 hours with my truck. On the last lot that I was plowing, my truck began acting funny. When I would angle or raise/lower the plow (Meyer E60), the radio would turn off and sometimes the truck would eventually totally die. It would then start back up and this would happen again every so often (randomly). Since it was random, I thought it might be a loose connection somewhere but I think all of my connections are good. I had both of my batteries checked out & both are fine, even handling a load. Any thoughts as to what might be the cause of this? It doesn't happen every time I move the blade, but it seemed to be getting a little worse as I finished that last lot. Don't want something to go wrong for the next time it snows if it could have been prevented, if you know what I mean. Thanks in advance for your help!


So what did you find wrong?


----------



## blade111 (Jan 31, 2005)

Alternator checked out fine...plenty of power. Must be in the pump. How would I check the pump & be able to tell if something is wrong with it? The problem doesn't happen every time I raise or angle the plow, but it seems to be starting to happen more frequently. My truck is a '94 Chevy Silverado 1500 and the pump is a Meyer E60.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

how old did u say the battery was


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

if you have been plowing for that long, your alternator can only do so much under those kind of conditions. I would trickle charge your batteries overnight to get them back up to par and then you should be good to rock and roll. The batteries are obviously not bad if the truck starts right back up after it dies and the alternator is obviously not bad, otherwise the batteries would die after about 15 min of plowing with trying to run the truck and the plow... Maybe upgrade to a couple of Optima Yellow tops. Problem should be solved


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*could be the motor on the pump causing a dead short.
I rebult mine for 60 bucks*


----------



## blade111 (Jan 31, 2005)

How would I check to find out if it is indeed the motor on the pump causing a dead short? I know that the batteries & alternator have checked out fine...the problem of the truck dying has even occurred after a cold start (just to raise the blade up when parked killed truck & it started right back up). How do I check motor & know if something is wrong w/ it?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

blade111;359032 said:


> How would I check to find out if it is indeed the motor on the pump causing a dead short? I know that the batteries & alternator have checked out fine...the problem of the truck dying has even occurred after a cold start (just to raise the blade up when parked killed truck & it started right back up). How do I check motor & know if something is wrong w/ it?


Well if it's only quiting when you use the plow than it must be drawing to many amps. I had one do that. Check to see if you have a local rebuild shop around that works on electric motor rebuilds, I had two Western motors rebuilt for $121.60 of coarse that was just brushes ans Positive stud kits, anyway good luck.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

Check and clean your battery posts, especially the grounds. I had a similar trouble last year. Took truck to battery shop and battery and alt tested perfect. Was a bad contact on negative bat cable.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You need a bigger alternator.... I had that same problem. the long storry is..

the alternator can all most keep up with the pump ( the alternator can all most fully charge the battery between pump usage. After a long time plowing, the battery gets low when you run the pump the battery voltage drops to low. (the pump may draw 200 to 300 amps) the same as a starter motor. Did you ever wonder why the cables going to the pump are as big as the cables to your starter? With a bigger battery it will take longer to run down but it will still run down. A bigger alternator will charge the battery between pump usages


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Mark Witcher;359410 said:


> Check and clean your battery posts, especially the grounds. I had a similar trouble last year. Took truck to battery shop and battery and alt tested perfect. Was a bad contact on negative bat cable.


I'd do this first as well. My truck started stalling awhile back when I moved the blade. I redid my batt connections and the big ground wire and that was all it took. They didn't look bad either.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like was said above your computer needs a certain voltage to function. You drop below that and the computer shuts down. I would really consider replacing the E- 60's motor.
I have seen the motor on E- 60's fry the solenoid and the wiring all the way to the motor when they decide to give up. Try calling some automotive electrical rebuild shops in your area. The last one I helped fix cost $85 with exchange. They even painted the rebuilt one yellow again. You can also buy off the shelf / internet alternators with a bigger output that will keep you charged up.The above mentioned shop can also upgrade your stock alternator if you have space problems with a bigger _size _alternator.


----------

